# Year long youth team page.



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay guys, i shortened the deadline because i will be turkey hunting on april 2nd, you guys can make team names if you want, these are fully random teams!

Team 1- Bonecolletor3, Andie22, Need-A-Bow, Outdoor kid1, Willculbertson 
Team 2- Gblrgtr870, Texashoghunter, bowhunter11, Ohiobuckboy65, Arhoythunter
Team 3- Remington721- 4harcher, .22outdiirsman, Ignition Kid, Hawqslayer4
Team 4- Biggame24, Outdoorsman3, Crbanta, MAbowhunter11, youtharcher728
Team 5- Jmr450, archeryace13, Muzzyman1212, Wolfeman, 
Team 6- 22WVBowhunter, awirt226, hunter14, big bulls10,

okay guys. here are the teams, along with this post i will post a kill page, remember, this is a fun contest, if you have any complaints dont say it infront of everyone, private message me. WE HAVE 2 SPOTS OPEN!!! if we get a total of 6 people extra after the contest starts they are in. but no single person start ups.

-OD3


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay guys, im sorry for this but Crbanta nicely pm'ed me and asked if logibear could be on him team. I am going to let this slide. so youtharcher728 is going to be on team 5. if anyone else has any personal friends that they want to be on the same team with just pm me. i dont want to do it for these two guys and not you. so i will repost the teams.

Team 1- Bonecolletor3, Andie22, Need-A-Bow, Outdoor kid1, Willculbertson 
Team 2- Gblrgtr870, Texashoghunter, bowhunter11, Ohiobuckboy65, Arhoythunter
Team 3- Remington721- 4harcher, .22outdiirsman, Ignition Kid, Hawqslayer4
Team 4- Biggame24, Outdoorsman3, Crbanta, MAbowhunter11, Logibear
Team 5- Jmr450, archeryace13, Muzzyman1212, Wolfeman, youtharcher728
Team 6- 22WVBowhunter, awirt226, hunter14, big bulls10,


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

thnx its just easier cuz we know and hunt with eachother


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep. haha i see you modded your sig enough


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay the 6th spot is filled, i will only accept people when there is 6 people that are waiting, so if you really want in go tell your friends.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright guys, you guys can discuss with your team, if you want to have a team name that would be awesome. team 4 picked a name "the outdoor assassins"


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

well i guess i didnt make a team. i signed up on the signing up thread but oh well


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

ben put jaho on team six


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

who I going to make team threads? I can make team 5s if there isn't one yet.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yah people can make team pages. and Jaho, im really sorry, i didnt see it. since you did sign up you are on team 1. team one just has 6 guys.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

UPDATE

Team 1- Bonecolletor3, Andie22, Need-A-Bow, Outdoor kid1, Willculbertson, Jaho
Team 2- Gblrgtr870, Texashoghunter, bowhunter11, Ohiobuckboy65, Arhoythunter
Team 3- Remington721- 4harcher, .22outdiirsman, Ignition Kid, Hawqslayer4
Team 4- Biggame24, Outdoorsman3, Crbanta, MAbowhunter11, Logibear
Team 5- Jmr450, archeryace13, Muzzyman1212, Wolfeman, youtharcher728
Team 6- 22WVBowhunter, awirt226, hunter14, big bulls10, PA3-Archer4


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Team 1- Bonecolletor3, Andie22, Need-A-Bow, Outdoor kid1, Willculbertson, Jaho
Team 2- Gblrgtr870, Texashoghunter, bowhunter11, Ohiobuckboy65, Arhoythunter
Team 3- Remington721- 4harcher, .22outdiirsman, Ignition Kid, Hawqslayer4
The Outdoor Assassins- Biggame24, Outdoorsman3, Crbanta, MAbowhunter11, Logibear
Nock On- Jmr450, archeryace13, Muzzyman1212, Wolfeman, youtharcher728
Team 6- 22WVBowhunter, awirt226, hunter14, big bulls10, PA3-Archer4


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Hawg Slayer 4 (Feb 27, 2011)

should be a good contest!!


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

wheres team 6 at we need a name guys


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

will you change team #2 to the "******* archers" please?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah haha, nice name!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Team 1- Bonecolletor3, Andie22, Need-A-Bow, Outdoor kid1, Willculbertson, Jaho
******* Archers- Gblrgtr870, Texashoghunter, bowhunter11, Ohiobuckboy65, Arhoythunter, Buck Bomb
Team 3- Remington721- 4harcher, .22outdiirsman, Ignition Kid, Hawqslayer4
The Outdoor Assassins- Biggame24, Outdoorsman3, Crbanta, MAbowhunter11, Logibear
Nock On- Jmr450, archeryace13, Muzzyman1212, Wolfeman, youtharcher728
Team 6- 22WVBowhunter, awirt226, hunter14, big bulls10, PA3-Archer4


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

hey can i sign up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sure jod. and i decided im going to make a 7th team with all the new comers. so jodi, buck bomb, jaho, and g5hoythunter, huntinfoolutah.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> sure jod. and i decided im going to make a 7th team with all the new comers. so jodi, buck bomb, jaho, and g5hoythunter, huntinfoolutah.


ok so i am on team 7?


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 where do u live in illinois i used to live in hoffman estates


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I know where that is! i go to the cabelas like once a month! pm me..


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

can you post the teams with team 7 included plz


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> can you post the teams with team 7 included plz


along with how many points each team has


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I go to that cabelas too


outdoorsman3 said:


> I know where that is! i go to the cabelas like once a month! pm me..


----------



## h2storer (Jan 11, 2010)

Can I be a part of the competition?


----------

